# Filter Problem



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

So I had just clean out my filter which was stuffed with the sludgy type of substance which was prbly algea that had been sucked up and start to decay in the water. Before I cleaned it the filter was streaming a low amount of water, after I cleaned it and replaced the filter cartliage, it is still streaming low amount of water. Is it time to buy a new one? This is the default filter that comes with 10 gallon tanks.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Did you clean out the impeller?


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

I cleaned out the whole thing, if by that you mean the little propellar fan blade inside the tube, yes I did rinse it out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

what type of filter do u have?i think you should review all possibilities before you decide 2 invest in a new one.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Does the top of the siphon tube turn? on some filters the flow turns down. Did you clean out the inside of the siphon tube with a brush? crud can reduce the flow.


----------



## Bristle nose (Nov 10, 2006)

Need to know what type of filter you have, do you have a photo of it?


----------

